# Leopard gecko, what morph is it?



## satewwola18 (May 8, 2014)

In advance, thanks.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo with likely mature into a Super hypo:2thumb:.


----------



## satewwola18 (May 8, 2014)

thank you


----------

